# wincc flexible interner FEHLER



## sali (24 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem mit einer Fehlermeldung.

Beim starten der runtime oder auch der simulation, gibt mir wincc flexible den fehler 
"interner FEHLER (Detail:can't get table for trigger tag of dynamic - Objekttyp: DYNAMIC_DUMMY_HATCH)"
aus. (und das 48 mal)

Ich habe schon alle möglichen Teile gelöscht, aus älteren Back-ups neu reinkopiert und es ändert sich nichts.
Jetzt habe ich umgestellt auf wincc flexible 2005 und jetzt sind auch die älteren back-ups des projekts betroffen (auch mit 48mal).

andere Projekte weisen die Fehlermeldung nicht auf.

Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen, bevor ich von vorne beginnen kann.

Viele Grüße 
sali


----------



## 0815prog (24 August 2005)

Hallo,

ich kenne diesen Fehler so leider nicht, aber schon mal mit "Alles neu generieren" versucht, zu finden unter 

"Projekt" --> "Generator" --> "Alles neu generieren" ??

oder läßt sich das Objekt  vielleicht finden (es muß auf jeden Fall etwas sein, das mindestens 48mal in dem Projekt vorkommt)
und dann mal näher untersuchen.


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2005)

Hallo!

Der Fehler ist erst aufgetreten nachdem ich zum ersten Mal "Alles neu generieren" ausgeführt habe.
Das Objekt lässt sich nicht finden, da interne Fehler nicht verlinkt sind. Es gibt auch kein Objekt, dass so heißt.
Ich habe auch schon probiert verschiedene Seiten zu löschen, oder Skripte zu entfernen. Es bleiben immer 48. 

viele grüße
sali


----------



## sali (25 August 2005)

Habe den Fehler gefunden.
Es war im Projekt ein Protokoll bei dem keine Variablen verknüpft waren. Anscheinend hat wincc flex. das nicht als normalen fehler erkannt, sondern einen internen fehler verursacht.

grüße
sali


----------



## Jochen Kühner (25 August 2005)

*Ähnliches problem...*

Hatte auch mal ein ähnliches problem:

Da wurde der Bereichszeiger irgendwie von flexible gelöscht und Ich hatte einen internen fehler.

Natürlich hab ich nach sowas nicht geckuckt da das projekt ja vorher gefunzt hat und der bereichszeiger angelegt war.

Warum kann Siemens nicht einfach den richten fehler ausgeben und diesen auch verlinken! Zzz...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (29 März 2006)

*Willkommen im Boot - noch so ein Problem...*

Hallo,

ich habe seit heute auch das Problem an der Backe daß ein Projekt das vorher fehlerfrei war plötzlich nicht mehr zu übersetzen geht - und zwar nicht einmal mehr die vorherigen Datensicherungen (so wie oben auch schon beschrieben).

Bei mir kommt:

Error : Interner FEHLER (Detail: error property access appearanceDescription - Objekttyp: DYNAMIC_DUMMY_HATCH) 
(4mal)

Habe die 2 Tips (und schon vieles mehr) natürlich schon getestet - kein Erfolg!  

Ich kann auch absolut nix mit der Meldung anfangen.

Da der letzte Beitrag nun schon ein weilchen her ist hat vielleicht zwischenzeitlich schon jemand einen zusätzlichen Vorschlag zu bieten.

flex Version ist Advanced 2005 HF4
(habe das HF auch schon neu drübergebügelt wegen der neuen Initialisierung - hat aber ausser dass die Einstellungen der Workbench wieder futsch waren nichts weiter gebracht)


----------



## Reblaus (30 März 2006)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:
			
		

> Error : Interner FEHLER (Detail: error property access appearanceDescription - Objekttyp: DYNAMIC_DUMMY_HATCH)
> (4mal)


Das Problem kenne ich auch meine Erfahrung sagt das eines meiner zuletzt angelegten Objekte irgendwas nicht mehr finden eine Variable oder das bei einer Meldung ein Hilfetext fehlerhaft ist oder sowas.
Ich mache dann immer folgendes:
1. alle Variablen löschen 
2. alles neu generieren
wenn der Fehler weg ist ist das Problem eine Variabele wenn nicht
3. alle Meldungen löschen
4. alles neu generieren
wenn der Fehler weg ist ist das Problem eine Meldung wenn nicht
5. alle Bilder löschen
6. alles neu generieren
wenn der Fehler weg ist liegt es an einem Bild Objekt 
So finde ich denn Fehler relativ schnell.
Schneller als wenn ich mir beim Support das Projekt reparieren lasse!!!


----------



## rs-plc-aa (30 März 2006)

Hallo,

das habe ich nun gerade versucht...

Nach dem Löschen aller Variablen war der Fehler weg - ausser den vielen anderen natürlich wegen der fehlenden Variablen  


Aber bei über 100 Variablen ist somit das Projekt Tot.

Trotzdem (bevor es mir langweilig wurde) habe ich mal begonnen die Variablen neu zuzuordnen - von Hand.

Geht das nicht auch automatisch ?

Jedenfalls kam bald wieder die ominöse Meldung.

Klar, ich hab ja nur die Variablen verbunden die vorher auch verbunden waren.

Von Step 7 her sehe ich kein Problem (Projekt ist intergriert übrigens) alles fehlerfrei.

Es muß ja dann ein Konflikt erzeugt werden der aus einer (oder mehrerer) vorhandenen Variablen eine ungültige macht.

Und das wieder ohne Hinweistext - also hoffnungslos ?


Ich würde ja gerne nicht aufgeben aber irgendwie fehlt mir gerade der richtige Ansatz 

Edit: Hab den Fehler gefunden.

Ich hatte in 4 EA-Feldern zusätzlich zum Prozesswert noch eine Animation drin ("werde rot und blinke wenn zu hoch") - das waren die 4 dinger...

Das habe ich aber schon ewig drin und plötzlich kommen die Meldungen <schockiert>

Ich frag mal bei Siemens nach was die dazu meinen...

Edit2: Das deaktivieren der Funktion lässt die Fehler zwar verschwinden aber bei anschliessender aktivierung kommen sie momentan leider wieder.

Ich werde das Endergebnis dann posten...


----------



## totalfuchs (31 März 2006)

ja ja interner Fehler die kenn ich auch

wenn gar nichts zu finden war hat mir auch schon mal die Siemens Hotline innerhalb von 1 Tag ein repariertes projekt zurückgesendet.


----------



## Hecky-Boy (6 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

hatte auch das Problem, dass sich ein interner Fehler aufgebaut hatte. :???: Auch neu Generieren brachte nichts. 

Danach habe ich das Projekt kopiert und in dem kopierten Projekt nach und nach die Bilder gelöscht, die ich als letztes bearbeitet hatte. Nach ca. 7 Bildlöschungen verschwand der interne Fehler bei Generierungslauf. Dann habe ich das Originalprojekt geöffnet und wieder kopiert. Dann die  einzelnen Objekte gelöscht, bis der Generierungslauf funktionierte. Damit hatte ich das schadhafte Element gefunden.  Es war eine Grafik, wo die Bildinformation verschwunden ist und WinCC keinen Bezug mehr zu fand.

Das hat ca. 2 Stunden gedauert und ist ärgerlich, zumal die Generieungsläufe ewig lange dauern.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## rs-plc-aa (6 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

bin auch noch ne Antwort schuldig... (siehe weiter oben)

Bei mir ging wirklich rein gar nichts mehr -> es lag letztlich nicht am Projekt (denn der Fehler ließ sich auf keinem anderen PC reproduzieren) sondern an meiner "aufgemotzten Schreibmaschine".

Das kuriose war aber daß ich den Übeltäter recht schnell fand 
(Zitiere mich selbst: Ich hatte in 4 EA-Feldern zusätzlich zum Prozesswert noch eine Animation drin ("werde rot und blinke wenn zu hoch") - das waren die 4 dinger...) - es sich aber partout nicht mehr beheben ließ.

Zu dumm daß kein brauchbares Image vorhanden war also quälte ich mich lange Zeit herum und versuchte die unterschiedlichsten Methoden (sogar noch mit Hilfestellung aus der Entwicklung) um anschließend ein frisch installiertes WinCC flexible zu erhalten.

Das Ergebnis läßt sich in einem Wort zusammenfassen: *zwecklos*

Es war immer wieder das selbe -> sogar in einem neu angelegten Projekt mit nur einem Bild und einem tag - diese Eigenschaft zugewiesen und der Fehler war da.

Ich brauche wahrscheinlich nicht extra zu erwähnen daß auf dem Rechner noch viele andere Dinge außer WinCC f. waren (und seien es nur die über ca. 2 Jahre fortwährend verbesserten Einstellungen an meine persönlichen Gewohnheiten).

Weshalb es um so mehr schmerzte die dann unumgänglich gewordene Komplettmaßnahme in Angriff zu nehmen.

Ich kaufte mir aber noch schnell eine neue Festplatte die ich dann für die Aktion hernahm - so konnte ich immer hin und herwechseln bis die Neuinstallation zufriedenstellend erledigt war (denn alles andere ging ja noch wunderbar)

Diese Platte mit dem fehlerhaften Flexible liegt übrigens heute noch unverändert in meiner Schublade.

Was lernen wir mal wieder daraus ? 

Wenn SIMATIC Software mal nicht mehr tut dann hilft meistens nur noch eines...


BTW: erst kürzlich hatte ich wieder so einen Fall.
Ich dachte ich probier mal die eingebaute "Projektdokumentation drucken" aus. Ging aber leider nicht -> das Programm hängte sich dabei regelrecht auf (nach 30min CPU Last = 100% dachte ich das warten wird sich nicht mehr lohnen) also Prozess beendet.
Seit dem konnte die Funktion gar nicht mehr gestartet werden (der Aufruf im Dateimenü blieb grau) - alles andere ging aber noch.

Also eine Reparaturinstallation von Flexible gemacht - kein Erfolg.
Als wäre der Teil des Programmes unheilbar erkrankt.

Nur dieses mal war der feine Unterschied daß ich ein frisches Image parat hatte und alles wurde wieder gut (ohne geht bei mir nichts mehr).

Scheint also schon ein sehr sensibles Stückchen Software zu sein dieses WinCC flexible - andererseits wenn man anschaut wie es sich im Einsatz so verhält sollte man eigentlich auch ein wenig mehr Robustheit erwarten können...


----------



## Mephistopheles (23 Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich krame diesen alten Thread mal wieder hoch, weil ich etwas seltsames zu berichten habe.

Ich wollte ein Projekt, das wie oben beschrieben, mit diversen internen Fehlern behaftet war, kopieren und den Fehler dann durch Löschung einzelnen Teile eingrenzen.

Das kopierte Projekt habe ich dann vor den Löschungen doch noch einmal generiert. Es ist in Ordnung.

Das macht mir langsam Angst.

Schönen Gruß
Markus


----------



## Reblaus (23 Juli 2008)

*Mehr Infos??*

Hey,
welche Version verwendest du und vorallem wie hast du kopiert?? Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das es einen gewaltigen Unterschied macht wie man was wohin kopiert!

Grüßle


----------



## Mephistopheles (23 Juli 2008)

Hi,

2005, SP1, HF7

Kopiert über CTRL C, CTRL V im selben Verzeichnis, also Name dann "Kopie von...". Das Projekt ist in S7 Integriert.

Schönen Gruß
Markus


----------

